# rpm installieren

## dE_MaStEr

Hallo,

ich habe eine .rpm Datei die ich installieren möchte. Vorweg das ist ein Programm das es nicht OpenSource gibt.

Kann mir jemand den weg sagen wie ich das Installieren kann bzw. ein Tutorial?

Gruss Michael

----------

## WiredEd

man rpm

----------

## tm130

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> man rpm

 

Mein Held (oder besser: "Armleuchter")   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Ich darf auch einmal?

a) Das Paket "rpm2targz" emergen, um damit das rpm-Archiv in ein *-tar.gz Archiv zu überführen und danach zu entpacken.

oder 

b) Das komplette "rpm" Tool emergen und mit 

```

"rpm -ivh --nodeps Paketname.rpm" 

```

"Paketname.rpm" in das System zu schießen.  :Twisted Evil: 

(Btw., der "mc" beherrscht nach? der Installation der rpm-Datenbank das Öffnen solcher Pakete)

----------

## Deever

 *tm130 wrote:*   

>  *WiredEd wrote:*   man rpm 
> 
> Mein Held (oder besser: "Armleuchter")  

 

Wieso? Das war eine der Frage angemessene Antwort.

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## tm130

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *tm130 wrote:*    *WiredEd wrote:*   man rpm 
> 
> Mein Held (oder besser: "Armleuchter")   
> 
> Wieso? Das war eine der Frage angemessene Antwort.
> ...

 

Man kann die ursprüngliche Frage aber auch so deuten, dass das RPM mehr oder weniger feste Dateipositionen beinhaltet, die vielleicht nicht unbedingt dem "Gentoo way of life" folgen - in der Hinsicht gewinnt die Frage nach dem Vorgehen eine völlig neue Bedeutung und ist mit Elitärgehabe wie "man rpm" nicht beantwortet.

EDIT: Beitrag wurde nachträglich der Selbstzensur unterworfen.

----------

## Deever

Wer seine Fragen deuten lassen will, soll zu Madame Simsalabim gehen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, keine Märchenstunde für Lesefaule.

 *tm130 wrote:*   

> EDIT: Beitrag wurde nachträglich der Selbstzensur unterworfen.

 Hohoho...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## boris64

um welches programm im rpm-format handelt es sich denn überhaupt?!

eventuell ist ja ein ebuild dazu verfügbar, so dass die rpm-datei nur 

ins distfiles-verzeichnis kopiert werden müsste.

ps: ...und auch ich halte ein 'man rpm' für nicht gerade für eine ausreichende antwort,

da versucht wohl jemand, die anzahl seiner posts in die höhe zu treiben  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Macumba

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Hohoho...

 

Der Weihnachtsmann kommt erst morgen!

Also bei mir hats bis jetzt immer mit rpm2targz (oder wie's heißt) geklappt...

da bekommt man dann eine tar.gz datei raus, und die kann man dann entpacken, und wenns dann schon kompiliert ist, kann mans meistens auch ausführen

----------

## noergeli

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wer seine Fragen deuten lassen will, soll zu Madame Simsalabim gehen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, keine Märchenstunde für Lesefaule.

  Dann lies die Frage doch noch mal richtig. 

Selbst portage benutzt rpm2targz für Pakete, die nur als rpm vorliegen. Dafür RPM zu installieren wäre ja auch etwas übertrieben. Und ohne Programm keine Manpage.

----------

## amne

1.) man rpm wie auch RTFM! sind zwar inhaltlich richtig, aber im Allgemeinen wenig hilfreich.

2.) Posts wie in 1.) beschrieben ziehen meist wenig konstruktive Diskussionen nach sich, die ebenso wie 1.) niemandem wirklich weiterhelfen.

Und jetzt bitte wieder ausschliesslich zum Thema zurrückkehren, sonst gibts morgen nur einen Sack Kohlen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Macrobiotus

 *Quote:*   

> Also bei mir hats bis jetzt immer mit rpm2targz (oder wie's heißt) geklappt...
> 
> da bekommt man dann eine tar.gz datei raus, und die kann man dann entpacken, und wenns dann schon kompiliert ist, kann mans meistens auch ausführen

 

Den Openofficepreview (rpms aus OOo_1.9.m65_native_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz ) machts bei mir aber nicht so schön  :Sad: 

(die rpms zu tar.gz gemacht, entpackt und versucht auszuführen=

*The application cannot be started. An internal error occoured*)

----------

## WiredEd

mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass sich aus meinem post keine sinnvolle technische diskussion ergeben konnte. aber mit einer so unpräzisen fragestellung sah ich mich irgendwie genötigt, genau das zu schreiben   :Twisted Evil: 

ich möchte mich für meine vorzeitige ej******n entschuldigen   :Embarassed: 

dann möchte ich hier auch noch einmal betonen, dass der einfachste weg ein solches binärphänomen zu installieren über den mc führt. einfach die dateien manuell entpacken damit.

----------

